# Thinking of Getting Sky - Do it B4 27th April



## pudds (19 Apr 2011)

For anyone that may not have seen this over on boards etc. Get cashback from [broken link removed] and €100 cheque from Sky. New customers only.  Offer ends April 26th. 

     Quote:
*Join Sky TV as a new customer before the 26 April and not only will you get the Sky+/Sky+HD box for FREE, standard set-up for FREE and up to **€165 cashback** from FatCheese... you'll also receive a **€100 cheque** direct from Sky!*

A Sky+ package starts from only €23 per month (or   €276 for the year). With the €100 cheque plus €67.50 cashback saving   from FatCheese for the Sky+ package, it reduces the total cost for the   year to €108.50... that's only *€9.04 per month*!

Experience the TV you love like never before with *Sky+HD*.   With Sky+HD, you'll gain access to Ireland's widest range of HD   channels, including Sky Atlantic HD, Sky1 HD and Sky Living HD, plus   your everyday favourites like BBC HD and E4 HD, and you'll earn *€150 cashback* + the *€100 cheque*!

Interested in the Sky Movies, Sky Sports or ESPN packs? There's a *€5 cashback bonus* for each pack you take up... take all three with Sky+HD and that's a total *€165 cashback* saving or a *€265 saving* when you include the cheque!

*The savings *
See how much you could save as a new Sky customer: 
*€150* cashback for Sky+HD
*€67.50* cashback for Sky+
*€5* bonus for Sky Sports pack
*€5* bonus for Sky Movies pack
*€5* bonus for ESPN pack

*+ a **€100 cheque** from Sky!*


----------



## Pee (21 Apr 2011)

If I cancel my current subscription with Sky could I then avail of that package?


----------



## venice (21 Apr 2011)

> If I cancel my current subscription with Sky could I then avail of that package?


 
No. You need to join Sky to avail of the offer...not cancel to avail of the offer???


----------



## Sandals (22 Apr 2011)

had referred a friend before, three years later no sign of voucher.....family member referred a friend supposed to get an upgrade on box, never happened....


----------



## pudds (22 Apr 2011)

Have just ordered.... to good an offer to refuse.  Sky will send cheque for €100 within 60days of card activation. 

The really juicy bit for me now is cancelling my NT-hell  account


----------

